# Art Deco era Automobiles 1925 - 1939



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (May 25, 2021)

Holly, I must have missed your thread. What is the perfect footwear to be seen in when driving your Art Deco car?
Art Deco shoes of course. Cool or what?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

Well of course...how beautiful... perfect match


----------



## caroln (May 25, 2021)

I love all things art deco!


----------



## Lara (May 25, 2021)

The wife of jeweler Louis Arpels was awarded 
the Honor Prize for her Delahaye drophead’s elegance 
at a concours in Paris, France, during 1937.


----------



## Lara (May 25, 2021)

Leonardo DiCaprio...The Great Gatsby

Robert Redford and his 2 Million Dollar Rolls Royce


----------



## Gaer (May 25, 2021)

Art Deco never intrigued me.   Too pretentious!
 Art Nouveau captivates me though!


----------



## caroln (May 25, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Art Deco never intrigued me.   Too pretentious!
> Art Nouveau captivates me though!


I've always considered Art Deco glamorous and elegant.  I've always been a fan of a little glitz!  (Leo of course!)
Art Nouveau is also gorgeous!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2021)

I always think of Agatha Christie's Hercule Poirot on Masterpiece.

36 and 37 Alfa Romeo 8C 2900 B Spider.


----------



## Gaer (May 25, 2021)

caroln said:


> I've always considered Art Deco glamorous and elegant.  I've always been a fan of a little glitz!  (Leo of course!)
> Art Nouveau is also gorgeous!


See?  I don't like glamorous and elegant at all!  I like plain, primitive, rustic, unadorned, with simplistic form and shape.
Victorian and ornateness was/is REPULSIVE to me!  Art Deco is way to ostentatious and garish for my taste.
but, That's just me!   Everyone has his own taste!


----------



## JonDouglas (May 25, 2021)

Then, there's the Delahaye:






How about some art deco tire changing, fender skirts being what they were back then.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 25, 2021)

This 1930's Buick is a real head turner. Look very carefully and you will see that it is a rare right hand drive model.
The MG pictured below may not be Art Deco but it still has that stylish rake that cars of that period had.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 166574
> This 1930's Buick is a real head turner. Look very carefully and you will see that it is a rare right hand drive model.
> The MG pictured below may not be Art Deco but it still has that stylish rake that cars of that period had.
> View attachment 166575


The MG wins me over, not just because of the colour, but because of the style.

There's just something more classy and elegant about it, the body lines and shorter cabin add so much more appeal.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 25, 2021)

It does have that "look" about it. I know the owners of both those cars, like me, the MG owner always dresses the part but the fellow who owns The Buick is more mechanically minded and doesn't feel the need to get all dressed up. He certainly knows his way around his car and he needs to. When you own and run any vehicle that was never on sale in your own country getting spares is a lottery. One thing that I have found with MG's is that there is a huge network and if it seems impossible to source, there's always someone who can make it.
Talking of hard to find spares, Packard proved to be a prime example: (Another American car in right hand drive.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It does have that "look" about it. I know the owners of both those cars, like me, the MG owner always dresses the part but the fellow who owns The Buick is more mechanically minded and doesn't feel the need to get all dressed up. He certainly knows his way around his car and he needs to. When you own and run any vehicle that was never on sale in your own country getting spares is a lottery. One thing that I have found with MG's is that there is a huge network and if it seems impossible to source, there's always someone who can make it.
> Talking of hard to find spares, Packard proved to be a prime example: (Another American car in right hand drive.)
> View attachment 166576


The Buick (to me) reminds me of a true family car, where dad emerges wearing a long-sleeved flannel shirt with sleeves rolled up, donning a pair of sunglasses, and before he gets the drivers door shut, two kids spill out of the back, with the wife giving her door a slam.

Now the MG on the other-hand reminds me of a car where a driver emerges wearing a 3-piece suit, hat, and upon opening the read door, out emerges an older distinguished gentleman wearing a full-length fine wool overcoat, a hat, and carrying an umbrella or walking cane.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Now the MG on the other-hand reminds me of a car where a driver emerges wearing a 3-piece suit, hat, and upon opening the read door, out emerges an older distinguished gentleman wearing a full-length fine wool overcoat, a hat, and carrying an umbrella or walking cane.



Sorry it's not my woollen overcoat, actually that one is Cashmere, this is an original trenchcoat. 
My wife came across it on a stall at a festival. There's a bit of puckering at the top of the left sleeve,
but that just adds an authenticity rather than a new, pristine finish. It has a lining that is zippered in.
It is completely waterproof and what I love about it is the colour. 

Bogart made the trenchcoat all his own, but so many want his style and coat colour,
whereas the coat that my wife found, was made for me, they must have known that 
I had a period grey suit to compliment it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 166578
> Sorry it's not my woollen overcoat, actually that one is Cashmere, this is an original trenchcoat.
> My wife came across it on a stall at a festival. There's a bit of puckering at the top of the left sleeve,
> but that just adds an authenticity rather than a new, pristine finish. It has a lining that is zippered in.
> ...


As classy as it gets Horseless, and double breasted, too!


----------



## Lethe200 (May 25, 2021)

Oh, that was lovely! One of my favorite memories are the times I toured the Harrah's Auto Museum in Reno, NV. 5000 cars in six buildings, all arranged chronologically, and every one of them in working condition. I was heartbroken when Harrah died and the collection was broken up.

He had not only a magnificent display of Duesenbergs and Cords, but also.....

....one of the only six remaining Bugatti Type 41 Royale autos. I don't know who bought the Harrah's Type 41, but this is the one on display in Paris, courtesy of Google Images:

_Chassis no.41100, known as the Coupé Napoleon, at home in the Musée National de l'Automobile de Mulhouse_


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 31, 2021)

There was no limit it seems, that couldn't be transformed into art deco. This is called the BMW R7 Concept motor cycle.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 1, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Talking of hard to find spares, Packard proved to be a prime example: (Another American car in right hand drive.)
> View attachment 166576


That's a 1939 Packard Coup-yes?
Ooops, never mind, i looked closer, it's  a four door. 
Nope, not a four door, coup?


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


'34 Chrysler almost looks like a VW.  Good video, Holly.


----------

